# Hallo liebe Community!



## Kuschelkatz (23 Okt. 2012)

Hey liebe Community!

Möchte mich kurz bei euch allen vorstellen. Bin Kuschelkatz und habe nach einer guten Alternative gesucht, wie viele andere auch, nachdem Babes-Board die Schotten dicht gemacht hat. Ich hoffe auf tolle und interessante Konversationen und Kontakte! :thumbup:

Lieben Gruß an euch alle!
Werde mich dann mal einleben und einen gemütlichen Platz auf dem großen Sofa neben euch einnehmen. 

LG
Kuschelkatz :WOW:


----------



## Death Row (23 Okt. 2012)

Schön, dass viele echt sooo viele BBler mittlerweile hier sind


----------



## Claudia (23 Okt. 2012)

herzlich Willkommen am Board Kuschelkatze wünsche dir viel Spaß bei uns



Death Row schrieb:


> Schön, dass viele echt sooo viele BBler mittlerweile hier sind



wir haben noch Platz für mehr


----------



## Sachse (23 Okt. 2012)

welcome on board

wat'n war dein nick drüben, kuschelkatz sagt mir gar nix


----------



## Infinity (23 Okt. 2012)

Je mehr BBler, desto besser 

Herzlich willkommen


----------



## Pomm (23 Okt. 2012)

Willkommen an Bord!


----------



## Kuschelkatz (24 Okt. 2012)

Sachse schrieb:


> welcome on board
> 
> wat'n war dein nick drüben, kuschelkatz sagt mir gar nix



Den Nick habe ich erst seit kurzem von einer Freundin geschenkt bekommen. Früher war ich dort als Thomas D. unterwegs. War wirklich ne tolle Zeit muss ich sagen. Nichtsdestotrotz fühle ich mich überall wohl wo ich in guter Gesellschaft bin. Und so wie ich den Thread hier verfolge, kann ich das auch wirklich sein  Lieben Dank euch allen. Ich freue mich auf eine nette Community! :thumbup:


----------



## Sachse (24 Okt. 2012)

dankeschön, der Name sagt mir was


----------



## Kuschelkatz (24 Okt. 2012)

Sachse schrieb:


> dankeschön, der Name sagt mir was



gerne 
Na ich hoffe mal dass ich dir in positiver Erinnerung geblieben bin


----------



## Sachse (24 Okt. 2012)

jap, eines deiner Wallis ist in meinem Walli-changer mit drin


----------



## Kuschelkatz (24 Okt. 2012)

Sachse schrieb:


> jap, eines deiner Wallis ist in meinem Walli-changer mit drin



Wow, das hätte ich jetzt nicht erwartet... :crazy:
Freut mich wirklich sehr! Welches denn, wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## Sachse (24 Okt. 2012)

kaley aus den Maxim-Pics


----------



## Kuschelkatz (24 Okt. 2012)

Ich meine mich vage dran erinnern zu können


----------



## naseej (29 Okt. 2012)

Willkommen


----------

